# faire-valoir (FR)



## j-Adore

Pourquoi est-ce toujours moi qui sers de *faire-valoir *au directeur de projet ? Je ne veux être le *faire-valoir *de personne si ce n'est de moi-même. En plus, je suis plus pointue que lui sur le dossier en question.

The noun "faire-valoir" denotes a person who, at his own expense, winds up making someone else look good. For instance, if you have a collegue who isn't so bright, he may serve as a "faire-valoir" to you; due to his relative incompetence, you look all the better for it.

How are the two  "faire-valoir"s in this context naturally expressed in German?


----------



## Gernot Back

If you click on the German counterpart of the French Wikipedia article, you get here: Sidekick – Wikipedia.

After having read the article (I hadn't heard of a _sidekick_ before either), this is what came to my mind as a possible translation: Hiwi – Wiktionary


----------



## Frieder

Another word is Steigbügelhalter. (literally a stirrup-holder)


----------



## Boyar

Man kann auch das Wort Kontrastfigur (_f_) verwenden:



> Das Zitat steht in vielsagendem Zusammenhang damit, dass der junge Trotta unter sei-ner Armut leidet: «Ja, er war ein kleiner, armer Leutnant, mit fünfzig Kronen monatlicher Rente vom Vater, und er hatte Schulden...». Schulden zu haben war für Offiziere nichts Ungewöhnliches. Wieder kann Lieutenant Gustl _als_ aufschlussreiche _*Kontrastfigur* dienen_. Mit ein paar vorwurfsvoll-schnoddrigen Überlegungen ist die Sache bei ihm abgetan: «Ah, sie [die Ma-ma] soll zum Onkel geh’n, der hat Geld wie Mist ...
> 
> «Nein, die Welt ging nicht unter»: Zum Verhältnis von Tradition und Verfall in Joseph Roths Radetzkymarsch - PDF Free Download


(Fettdruck und Kursiv von mir)


----------



## JClaudeK

Auch möglich (je nach Kontext): "Mädchen für alles" (ein Ausdruck, der  auch auf Männer angewendet wird):


> - und wird vom Herrn Seidel bedient, der so mehr das Mädchen für alles in der Firma ist.
> - Weite Kreise scheinen mein Ministerium als Mädchen für alles anzusehen."
> - denn häufig spielt er die Rolle des »Mädchen für alles« - schlecht bezahlt und darf keine besonderen Ansprüche an Verpflegung, Kleidung u.s.w. machen.
> .......
> Quelle


----------



## Kajjo

j-Adore said:


> if you have a collegue who isn't so bright, he may serve as a "faire-valoir" to you; due to his relative incompetence, you look all the better for it.


This is what we are looking for -- and honestly I have no idea how to express this concept with a concise German phrase.


JClaudeK said:


> Mädchen für alles


Does not fit at all. Completely different. This is about carrying out all kinds of duties, being in charge of all (mostly minor) tasks. They are neither incompetent nor do they make other look better. A "Mädchen für alles" is just assigned to all kinds of necessary jobs. The term even might sometimes be applied to elevated positions of a very generally shaped job.


Boyar said:


> Kontrastfigur (f)


Does not fit at all, too. Focuses on pieces of art like novels or theater cast.


Frieder said:


> Steigbügelhalter.


A different concept, but at least closer. Someone who makes someone else rise. Usually wanting own advantages in exchange but without higher aspirations himself. Sometimes abused without knowing it, sometime in mutual interest. But the focus is on helping someone to rise, not on the contrast between worse and better.


Gernot Back said:


> Sidekick – Wikipedia.


Possible... I have never used it in normal life, though, not as in business or so. I used _Sidekick _mostly  as in "secondary figure" in movies or novels, the companion of the central figure, like Sherlock Holmes with Watson. Might be used in everyday life for companion of much more charismatic people, too, like nondescript friends accompanying leader-type men. An application to our title situation is not likely at all, because they are not companions of each other.


----------



## JClaudeK

Kajjo said:


> Does not fit at all. Completely different.
> Does not fit at all, too.
> A different concept, but at least closer.


Offensichtlich kennst Du Dich mit dem Begriff "faire-valoir" nicht so richtig aus.   Er kann nämlich (wie gesagt "je nach Kontext") all das bedeuten.
j-Adore hat eben nur _einen _Aspekt des Ausdrucks erklärt.



Gernot Back said:


> Hiwi – Wiktionary


 würde -  nach Deinen Kriterien - auch nicht passen.

Ich gebe zu, dass es sehr schwierig ist, für den frz. Ausdruck eine befriedigende Übersetzung zu finden.


----------



## Boyar

Warum muss ich immer der *Strohmann* des Projektleiters sein?


----------



## JClaudeK

Kajjo said:


> But the focus is on helping someone to rise, not on the contrast between worse and better.


Was schlägst Du denn vor?



JClaudeK said:


> Ich gebe zu, dass es sehr schwierig ist, für den frz. Ausdruck eine befriedigende Übersetzung zu finden.


Wahrscheinlich klappt es nur, wenn man den (hier gegebenen) Sinn umschreibt, einen prägnanten deutschen Ausdruck gibt es dafür gar nicht.
Edit: Vielleicht doch, siehe #16


----------



## Kajjo

JClaudeK said:


> Offensichtlich kennst Du Dich mit dem Begriff "faire-valoir" nicht so richtig aus.


Genaugenommen Null. Ich spreche weder Französisch noch kenne ich den Ausdruck.



JClaudeK said:


> j-Adore hat eben nur _einen _Aspekt des Ausdrucks erklärt.


Ich habe aber natürlich nach einem Ausdruck gesucht, den man in der von ihm geschilderten Situation anwenden kann. Genau dazu geben die Fragesteller Kontext, oder? Nicht, damit man den Ausdruck in allen _anderen _möglichen Arten interpretiert...


JClaudeK said:


> Hiwi würde - nach Deinen Kriterien - auch nicht passen.


Passt auch nicht, das ist ein Handlanger, den man niedere Tätigkeiten machen lässt. Hat nichts damit zu tun, den anderen besser aussehen zu lassen.


JClaudeK said:


> Was schlägst Du denn vor?


Wie ich schrieb: Keine Idee.

In so einem Falle würde ich es einfach umschreiben. "jemanden, der einen gut aussehen lässt" wäre besser als alle bisher vorgeschlagenen, leider nicht passenden Wörter.


----------



## j-Adore

How does this sound:

Wieso muss ich immer diejenige sein, die den Projektleiter zur Geltung bringt? (_by contrast_)


----------



## Kajjo

j-Adore said:


> Wieso muss ich immer diejenige sein, die den Projektleiter zur Geltung bringt?


 Ja, das funktioniert. Oder noch einfacher:

_Wieso muss ich immer diejenige sein, die den Projektleiter gut dastehen/aussehen lässt?_


----------



## j-Adore

Pourquoi est-ce toujours moi qui sers de *faire-valoir *au directeur de projet ? Je ne veux être le *faire-valoir *de personne si ce n'est de moi-même.

Ok, so all in all, how about:


Wieso muss ich immer diejenige sein, die den Projektleiter zur Geltung bringt? Niemanden außer mich selbst will ich ja auf meine Kosten glänzend dastehen lassen.


----------



## Kajjo

j-Adore said:


> Niemanden außer mich selbst will ich ja auf meine Kosten glänzend dastehen lassen.


_außer mir <Dativ>_

sounds a bit weird, but is formally correct:

_Ich will ja niemanden außer mir selbst auf meine Kosten glänzend dastehen lassen._

"Auf meine Kosten" doesn't really fit here and "niemanden außer mir selbst glänzend dastehen lassen" sounds a lot more arrogant as I suppose it is intended to.

Suggestion:

_Wieso muss ich es immer sein, der den Projektleiter gut dastehen lässt? 
Es ist nicht fair, dass.. / Ich will nicht, dass sich jemand mit meinen Leistungen schmückt!
...sich mit fremden Federn schmückt!_


----------



## j-Adore

Kajjo said:


> Es ist nicht fair, dass.. / Ich will nicht, dass *sich *jemand *mit meinen Leistungen schmückt*!



Thanks. I'm wondering if this isn't closer to "the director *steals your thunder*/achievements"? If so,  it doesn't quite correspond to "servir de *faire-valoir *à qqn".

"faire-valoir" is more like "You are made to *play second fiddle* to the director by making him _shine _at your own expense".


----------



## JClaudeK

j-Adore said:


> Wieso muss ich immer diejenige sein, die den Projektleiter zur Geltung bringt?


Oder vielleicht:
Ich sehe nicht ein, warum ich immer den nützlichen Idioten für den Projektleiter spielen soll.



> [Trump]  ist der Erfüllungsgehilfe einer Weltordnung nach Houellebecqs Geschmack: der nützliche Idiot einer trilateralen Konstellation  (Der Tagesspiegel)




"Erfüllungsgehilfe" passt auch sehr gut, finde ich.


> In Paris hat der Architekt Frank Gehry ein gewaltiges Museum errichtet. [....] Und zum Auftakt bespiegelt es sich dort vor allem selbst, wiederum mit vielen Auftragsarbeiten von Künstlern, die Gehry bei der Arbeit oder den Bau in seiner Entstehung zeigen. Selbst Gerhard Richter, dem ein Riesensaal gewidmet ist, wirkt hier eher wie ein Erfüllungsgehilfe.
> Die Zeit, 23.10.2014, Nr. 44


----------



## Kajjo

j-Adore said:


> I'm wondering if this isn't closer to "the director *steals your thunder*/achievements"?


That's right. It was an alternative way of phrasing the content rather than a good translation. I am more and more convinced that we have neither the concept nor a phrase in German that fits the French phrase. 

I still like this the most. It fits and it does not use any ambiguous terms:

_Wieso muss ich immer diejenige sein, die den Projektleiter gut dastehen/aussehen lässt?_


----------



## Gernot Back

Woran ich nach @j-Adore's Beschreibung prototyisch denken muss, ist Dame Edna's Madge:







Madge ist sicherlich eine Kontrast-Kunstfigur zu Dame Edna, aber gibt's sowas nicht auch im richtigen Leben; eine graue Maus neben einem Paradiesvogel? Sprichwörtlich wie Pat & Patachon – Wikipedia ?


JClaudeK said:


> "Erfüllungsgehilfe" passt auch sehr gut, finde ich.


Wie wäre es noch mit Lakai?


----------



## JClaudeK

Gernot Back said:


> Wie wäre es noch mit Lakai?


Bei Lakai fehlt der (wichtige) Aspekt des  "faire-valoir", nämlich den anderen  in ein gutes Licht setzen.


> faire-valoir
> Personnage de second plan qui sert à mettre en valeur l'acteur principal.
> _= zweitrangige Person, die dazu dient, die Hauptperson__ in ein gutes Licht zu setzen/ ihr Geltung zu verschaffen_





Gernot Back said:


> eine graue Maus neben einem Paradiesvogel?






Boyar said:


> Man kann auch das Wort Kontrastfigur (_f_) verwenden


 (je nach Kontext)


----------



## Kajjo

Gernot Back said:


> aber gibt's sowas nicht auch im richtigen Leben; eine graue Maus neben einem Paradiesvogel?


Ziemlich oft sogar. Viele hässliche Entlein laufen neben ach-so-schönen Vögelchen her, beobachte ich immer wieder. Oder gamma-Männchen neben Alphas. Oder oder oder. Oftmals durchaus im gegenseitigen Nutzen.

Ist aber nicht unbedingt das, was mit dem Titelthema gemeint ist.


----------



## Boyar

Im Duden gibt es auch die Folie im Sinne von Hintergrund.

Beispiele:

_Bei all' seinem Streben hatte er, hierin ein richtiger Vertreter der Renaissance, doch nur seine eigene Größe im Auge; wenn er Andere großmachen wollte, so war es doch nur, damit sie ihm *als Folie* dienen sollten._ (PDF : „Schiner, Matthäus“, in: Allgemeine Deutsche Biographie (1891))

_Und daß Du nicht gewohnt seist, blos *zur Folie* für Andre zu dienen!_ (DWDS : Gutzkow, Karl: Die neuen Serapionsbrüder. 1877)

Ich hoffe, das ist nicht ein Wort, das nur Bücherwürmern bekannt ist


----------



## Kajjo

Boyar said:


> _ bloß *zur Folie* für Andre zu dienen!_


Not idiomatic at all, bordering on incomprehensible. This is not an option.


----------



## Schlabberlatz

Gernot Back said:


> After having read the article (I hadn't heard of a _sidekick_ before either), this is what came to my mind as a possible translation: Hiwi – Wiktionary


Ja, das wäre keine schlechte Übersetzung. Es ist ja bekannt, dass Professoren oft Arbeiten veröffentlichen, auf denen nur ihr eigener Name prangt, obwohl die Hilfswissenschaftler fast die ganze Arbeit erledigen mussten.

›Wasserträger‹ fällt mir noch ein Wasserträger – Wiktionary

›Erfüllungsgehilfe‹ oder ›nützlicher Idiot‹ würde ich eher in politischen Zusammenhängen verwenden.


Kajjo said:


> _Wieso muss ich immer diejenige sein, die den Projektleiter gut dastehen/aussehen lässt?_


  Vor allem ›gut aussehen lassen‹ gefällt mir.


----------

